# Upcoming Tennis Matches - Sportsbook



## BetWorld (Oct 6, 2020)

*6/10/2020*

Hey guys, today we are bringing you some of the best *Tennis* sportsbook matches waiting for you to place a bet! Starting off with:

*French Open 2020 Men*
13:30 pm: Schwartzman, Diego - Thiem, Dominic
*ODDS:* Player 1 (2.70) - Player 2 (1.45)

*16:45 pm: Sinner, Jannik - Nadal, Rafael
ODDS:* Player 1 (9.50) - Player 2 (1.05)

*French Open 2020 Ladies*
11:00 am: Jabeur, Ons - Collins, Danielle
*ODDS:* Player 1 (1.60) - Player 2 (2.30)

*12:15 pm: Svitolina, Elina - Podoroska, Nadia
ODDS:* Player 1 (1.27) - Player 2 (3.70)

And much more! Come give it a look - ya might just get lucky! https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/o/11/tennis


----------

